# Four Seasons 300L  Finish



## Piece-of-fish

Hi, this is going to be a loooooooooong planning...
Some of you have seen my recent topic about bottom drilled tanks. Originally i wanted to go for 370L bottom drilled but decided that its a little to big and i dont have enough experience to pull it out yet and that its better to go for something smaller and later to get  something about 200G    Another point was that aiming for 370 i would have to go for 12mm glass witch is almost 2 times more expensive.
To some up all that i have today ordered 270l 120X45X50cm (48x18x20inch)where 50 is the width optiwhite tank from aquariums ltd. Expected delivery is the middle of april (10 weeks)

*Equipment:*
*Filtration:* I have JBL 1500e and should shortly receive an eheim 2076proE witch will give me around 3200lph and should be enough as i dont want to add powerheads due to intention to keep visible equipment inside the tank to a minimum. I will have koralia 1 ready as a backup though. So filtration is pretty much sorted.
2 sets of lily pipes from ebay. The first set is on its way, i will check the quality and if its good will order the same second set.
*CO2:* 2Kg Fe with cheap wave regulator with solenoid. Have not decided yet about the diffusion. Will probably just let it run through jbl or if some spare money will occur aquamedic reactor would be an option to consider or  DIY route. Later might add bigger co2 canister as well.
*Lighting:* Thinking about a slim Arcadia OT2 4x54w T5 at the moment but most likely will go for a used one with the same type of bulbs. If anyone has one and willing to sell give me a shout...
*Heater* Hydor external 300w 

*Substrate:*
No money for a fancy one unfortunately...   
 Some experimentation will be going on here...
The bottom layer will consist of akadama mixed with worm castings, some peat moss and some osmocote. Will probably mix some Ferropol for extra iron.
Might add some of this:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170400826912&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
That should be the closest alternative to Powersand
Top layer will be akadama. As you know that was used by Amano himself in the early days...
Sandy foreground is something i am thinking about as well...

*Hardscape:*
The first scape will be Iwagumi. Thinking about ohko a.k.a dragon stone. Not sure about the amount needed. Want to have quite lots of hardscape. Need your advice here. At the moment 30kg is considered. If anyone has any to sell you are welcome   
*Plants:*
Hmmm... Originallly wanted to go for eleocharis parvula as a main plant but having difficulty to source it these days. Mayby will stick to glosso which i have loads and wont need to spend money on. 
Echinodorus tennelus will be there definitely for the same reason...
Not sure if i leave it 2 species or add a third one, have not decided yet, maybe eleocharis vivipara at the back.
*Fauna* A big school of small fish Plus ottos and shrimps (amanos and cherries). Have not decided yet, will see what lfses have to offer when everything is ready.

The title is provisional could be that it was used before.
Thats it for now.
All comments and advice are more than welcome.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Dreams of Eternity 270L optiwhite (planning stage)*

Had a look now on aquamedic reactor and it seems that it has 12mm hose connectors so probably will DIY.
Anyone knows if i can use acrilyc clear pipe? Will the pvc cement hold it? Found some on ebay where you can buy 50cm or 1m
Forgot to add that cabinet will be ADA style made by my friend carpenter.


----------



## junkboxhero

*Re: Dreams of Eternity 270L optiwhite (planning stage)*

This sounds like it is going to be a mega set up, looking forward to seeing it develop.

Do you have a link for the eBay lily pipes as I am on the look out for some myself.

Thanks junkbox


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Dreams of Eternity 270L optiwhite (planning stage)*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160391102143&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
I think this is the latest copy of ADAs where intake holes are distributed evenly rather than only at the end.
Have bought from this seller before different items though. Quite good service i must say. Hope best for the quality of these...
P.S. Have received them today (surprisingly fast, 8 days since placing an order) quite happy with the quality have not seen any branded though. One sucker holder has a slightly wrong shape but i was able to put the sucker on. Everything else looks fine.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled 300L optiwhite (lang waited update)*

Heh, at least i didnt lie when i told this was going to be a looooooooooong planning stage 
Starting to introduce fauna slowly.
So, dimensions changed to 120x55x45 (55 wide)
Will write the whole story later today, and for now enjoy some pictures:


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled 300L optiwhite (lang waited update)*

wow   Edward,i love that   .
you've kept that hidden long enough   .

what light is that ?.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled 300L optiwhite (lang waited update)*

Thanks Neil. Well, its running for 2 month but i had co2 to run out twice while me away on holidays   
Imagine 300w of halide lighting 10'' abouve the tank (higher now) for 10 days without co2   
Its a pity i didnt take any photos when i came back.

Now would really appreciate an advice choosing fish.
There will be 2 main fish something bigger around 15 fish and something smaller around 40.
Both would be tetra species.
Considered angels as they would look stunning for people in the office to look at but for several reasons changed my mind the most important being high flow, the other 2:
1)tank is not high and big enough for grownup angels to look in place in final photos. (could be taken out for final photo session though)
2)cherry shrimps (could just use amanos)

So the bigger fish will be Bleeding heart tetras as i have an lfs nearby selling them 5 for 10Â£
Smaller fish will probably be cardinal tetras (your opinions please how these 2 would look together?)
Second fish choice remains open. (black neons, rummynose, silvertip?)
The second picture is what i see from my worktable   
Regards...


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Untitled 300L optiwhite (lang waited update)*

Hi Edward

That is looking wonderful!  I love it when a great 'scape just pops onto UKAPS almost out of the blue!! 

The aquascape is excellent and the photography is top notch too. 

Congratulations.  I look forward to the "whole story"!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Bleeding hearts, cardinals and black neons would be a nice mix mate.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Thanks George. Its very useful to receive a comment from top scapers  Mmm, was a bit in doubt to use 3 species but i really like how black bleeding and cardinals sound. And black neons could  be a good transition between cardinals and bleeding hearts.
But being all tetra species i see them working together.


----------



## sanj

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Looking very nice, some more excitment on UKAPS. 

Green neons would also look great as an alternative to cardinals.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

A classy NA mate.   

the first pic, if you go by the wall at the back dividing the tank, effectively gives you 2 scapes.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Thanks George. Its very useful to receive a comment from top scapers  Mmm, was a bit in doubt to use 3 species but i really like how black bleeding and cardinals sound. And black neons could  be a good transition between cardinals and bleeding hearts.
> But being all tetra species i see them working together.


Fish selection is a very personal matter and it's good to take into account who else views the tank.

Because the tank is big, and the layout complex enough, you can use three species to good effect.  Tetras are a good choice in my view.  They're relatively peaceful in their swimming behaviour, which is another important consideration when selecting fish.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Thanks Sanj and Mark... Good notice about the wall divider. 
If i'd given a chance to my colleagues they put something as big as arowana in there   
My wife keeps saying 'please can i just have one little tank with one big fish in it   '
Its so hard to explain that its art  8)  
By the way. The left straight branch pointing to the left top corner is a bit distracting to me, it just carries your eyesight away from the scape. I might cut it shorter in the future. It didnt work before in 1 hardscape version (pics later, there were 3 islands initially) and it doesnt work here.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Looking great, you really pulled off this one! When are you hosting the LFKC meet?? hehehe

Keep up the good work, congrats


----------



## Arana

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

simply stunning


----------



## mlgt

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Well done. I knew he was hiding something from us all !!


----------



## Sif

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

This looks fab.  Looking forwards to seeing / reading more.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

wow, very nice work mate. the style is close to my heart. 
very NA as Mark said.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled 300L optiwhite (lang waited update)*

Thanks Londoners  8)  As soon as the tank will be in good shape i will invite LFKC and anyone who wants to join.
The tank is actually not in the best shape, there is quite a lot of gda and some diatoms but thats temporary i hope. 
Well the GDA on glass is actually giving me a lots of pain in both my high tech tanks atm. This oe i have to clean the glass 2 time per week together with the water changes. I've read that leaving it for some time and scrubbing when it starts to fall off could help with siphoning but i havent noticed any improvement on my smaller tank and doing it in the office just wont work. So maintenance is rather really high atm.



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> wow   Edward,i love that   .
> you've kept that hidden long enough   .
> 
> what light is that ?.



Sorry forgot to tell about the lights.
Specs to follow...

*Tank:*
 120x55x45cm optiwhite from aquariums ltd. 10mm glass. 
*Lights:*
 Arcadia 4 luminaire 2x150w metal halides 2x39w T5 (got used from ebay for 1/3 of new price)
*Filtration:*
 eheim 2076e rated at 1650lph but giving out 600lph with rubbish lilypipes from far east.
 JBL crystalprofi 1500e rated at 1500lph giving out X? looks a bit more than eheim, maybe around 700-750 with the same lilies.
*Substrate:*
 Bottom layer as per first post. DIY powersand consisting of lava gravel, wormcastings,a pack of JBL Ferropol, moss peat, some osmocote and some bonemeal. Dont know how this will work but wanted to try it.
Middle layer akadama.
Top layer akadama fine grade.
*Heating: *
300w external Hydor
*CO2:*
FE setup with up atomizer on the inlet to reduce visible bubbles and Wave regulator with solenoid.
Koralia 1 for extra flow. Used a Resun 3000lph powerhead but decided that its a bit too much. It worked really well though and cost 16Â£ including pÂ£p
*Fertilization:*
EI
*Cabinet*: DIY ADA style made by a friend carpenter from laminated MDF.
*Flora:*
Eleocharis parvula
Eleocharis acicularis
Limnophila aromatica
Rotala ratundifolia
Rotala green
Micraithenum micraithemoides
Ludwigia arcuata
Bolbitis
Java fern (mini narrow? and needle)
Anubias (nana, nana petite and nana golden leaf)
Blyxa Japonica.
*Fauna:*
Just starting to add.
Current residents are 3 otos, 3 amano shrimps and 7 cherry shrimps. 
Display fish would be a mix of Bleeding heart, Cardinal and Black Neon Tetras.

Got almost all plants from my home 180l which was then converted to low tech.
Tank arrived at the end of May due to cold winter (ordered in February)
Initial plan was to get a mountain scape with Dragon stones but could not source any good amount so went for redmoor.
Got redmoor from lfs for a good price. The first time they had it and i just wiped it all the moment i saw it    Needless to say guys looked a bit surprised.
Seiryu stone from lfs and aquarium design center.

That is the first time i am using MH lights (should have tried them with a small tank first silly me)
Planted and filled around the middle of August. 
Due to me being lazy and stupid i only started to fertilize and co2 dosing after 6 days which i found out with 300w of halides suspended just 10 inches from the water level was a no no   (they are about 22-24 inches off the level now). That was a first major mistake. Did 50% water changes every second day which probably saved me from major algae. Then hit the diatoms.

Initially a have used pub co2 bottles which i got from a friend of mine. Well, they were not as full as i have thought   
September 14... I am leaving for holidays for 12 days. September 15-16 or 17 co2 runs out. Guys still continue to dose EI at full dose with 300w halides and no co2.................................. 
Came back to see the tank looking more like a Shreks swamp rather than a planted tank. 
Turned of the lights for couple days as just didnt know where to start.
Cleaned the tank as good as i could, connected one more pub bottle of co2 and in 2 weeks left to portugal for 4 days.
Came back to find an empty bottle again.....................................      
The glosso said it had enough as well as MU and ludwigia arcuata, all the rest plants were managed to be saved. However some glosso recovered in the right side corner and now is starting to thrive. It will be removed to emmersed setup in few days.

During this time lights were on for around 6,5 hours and water changes done 2-3 times per week.

Raised the lights.
Connected FE and from now things are getting better.
Around 3 weeks ago ordered and planted some aromatica, rotala wallichii, ludwigia arcuata and acicularis from Planted tanks (very cheap and great quality plants).
Couldnt grow wallichii though.

2 weeks ago received and planted loads of parvula from Jurij instead of glosso which i am happy now because its less maintenance and suits the scape better.
Replanted rotala green and ratundifolia which were left to recover after these disasters.
Planted loads of Micraithemoides taken form my home setup.
All stem plants are subject to changes.

1 week ago converted 3 islands into 2.
Yesterday turned co2 down and started to introduce fauna as the guys have had enough of fishless tank.
Going back to Shreks swamp stage (dosed between 100-200ml of liquid carbon for 3 days) 
Still performing water changes 2-3 times per week.
Arcuata will be replanted  closer to aromatica when stems get stronger.

So thats the story.
And a bit more pictures of initial hardscape and planting...

3 Islands might have worked at the end as gave a good feeling of depth but was too lazy to wait. 







3 Islands might have worked at the end as gave a good feeling of depth but was too lazy to wait. 










Fuf, too much text........


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Thanks Victor.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

First 5 Bleeding Hearts got into the tank today... Looking great.


----------



## mlgt

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Thats great. They will look great when they shoal. 
Remember the broom technique used by George to make them shoal nice in the front...

*Opps... Top secret unleashed!!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Broom technic? Was it when we did a photo shoot? I think i have missed that one.


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

looking really good Edward.
I look forward to a meet round yours sometime (hopefully in 2011!) when you feel comfy the tank is established


----------



## mlgt

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

We want a video!!! 

Broom technique is something George talked about in order to get the fish to swim in the middle


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Thanks Matt. I am thinking about end of January or early February if everything goes well.

Rik, promise to make a video in couple weeks when Amanos and ottos combo hopefully help to tidy up a bit.

In the meantime does anyoneknow if diatoms grom on the glass as well, might it be that i am confusing it with GDA. The glass looks rather brownish than green.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> In the meantime does anyoneknow if diatoms grow on the glass as well.


yes   .


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

and another yes.

Jan\Feb is quite soon


----------



## TommyG

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Ah I cant wait to see this one Edward. Especially with some fish in


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Thanks Tom.
Current residents:
8 Amano Shrimps
About 40 cherries
9 ottos
6 Black neon tetras
5 Bleeding Heart tetras
All looking happy in their new home.

Planning to add 10 more BH by the end of the week.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

A bit of an update. 
15 Bleeding hearts. Think that thats a bit too much and considering to remove some maybe.
6 black neons
10 cardinal neons.

Have some staghorn issues most definetely due to constantly pulling out annoying bits of riccia which was amongst parvula plantlets and thus clouding the substrate a little? Could be as well because of too much stock too fast?
Anyway. The problem is not too big. 

Trimmed a week ago. Got studio lights of ebay today 2x250watts but just one receiver so will get another one and try out the lights and get some photos.

Now the bad bit:  I really really hate these halide bulbs   . They were 8000K but they werent labeled and were cheap. I havent got any experience with halide so cant really say if they are 8000 or not. The color of all plants is so pale i cant look at the tank no longer. Not green at all, only some sort of pale colorless mess. Should i try 5200 or 6500K?
Any suggestions? Will try to make pictures with strobe lights and see if the photos will be much different and then decide what to do.

I am thinking would i be allright with just one filter and 3000lph powerhead in this tank? That will reduce maintenance a lot and give me more funds to fund another projects. Thinking about gradually removing biofiltration from eheim and then selling it. I could get 2 decent second hand filters or 2 new superfish ones for the money i should get for it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> They were 8000K but they werent labeled and were cheap





			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Should i try 5200 or 6500K?



8000 is heading towards the whiter part of the scale and renders green real green iME If you come down you'll get warmer and warmer...less green.

The kelvin scale suggests that between 4000 and 5600 is the green part, but it doesn't seem to work like that for us.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Thanks Mark. Thats what i thought myself, that 8000 should be greener. Could there be another reason why plants look so pale? Any defficiency maybe. Or maybe its because the light are strong? Hmm.
Mark what do you think about the filters? Are you using 1 filter plus powerhead on your Prairie Lands?
Thanks.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Mark what do you think about the filters? Are you using 1 filter plus powerhead on your Prairie Lands?



yes mate. ! filter rated @1500L per hour i think. I dont read too much into that, but the power head (no3) gives me the flow a require. 

My filter has just bio balls in.



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Or maybe its because the light are strong? Hmm.



I recently swapped my luminaire with my metal halide, fitted with ADA NAMH. I was shocked at how crop the halide looked....or rather the bulb. Way too warm. Plants looked ill, but under a whiter light, they looked how i wanted. It's personal taste.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Thanks Mark.  Will probably start reducing media in one filter gradually to stop it in about 6 weeks totally then. I am using Koralia 1 to supplement filters but have resun 3000lph to replace koralia when i stop the second filter. 
Maybe i am using 5200 or lower without knowing it? As i say bulbs are not marked.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> one filter gradually to stop it in about 6 weeks totally then



Your choice mate, but I'd keep it as 'back up'... who's to say, that one day your single filter packs up? then what do you do? I'm playing it risky with one.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Need money for more tanks    Ready to take the risk   Furthermore cleaning 2 sets of lilies is killing me...


----------



## Vito

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Nice tank mate, those lillys are so cheap makes it a no brainer instead of spending 150% more for better quality, do you know if the outflow for the ADA lillys are bigger than this ebay version??


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Thanks Vito. I wouldnt recommend buying the ones i bought. They are really rubish quality and the inlet has very narrow holes. Was quite happy with them though until i got a pair of cal aquas   
Dont know about the ada staff, its way to expensive for me yet. I'd like to believe AquaticMagic on ebay is selling something of better quality, at least they look better than the ones i got. Maybe someone on here have tried them and might let us know.


----------



## nayr88

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

This is such an amazing tank, I bet its breath taking in the flesh! 4foot! I get lost in my nano I bet you have to be dragged from this to eat or sleep haha. 

Cal aquas are very nice, but how the hell do you keep not only the glassware but the tubing so clean too! Are you using the ADA spring washer or just a standard ehiem or hagen brush?

Nice homemade powersand haha.

Ryan.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> This is such an amazing tank, I bet its breath taking in the flesh! 4foot! I get lost in my nano I bet you have to be dragged from this to eat or sleep haha.
> 
> Cal aquas are very nice, but how the hell do you keep not only the glassware but the tubing so clean too! Are you using the ADA spring washer or just a standard ehiem or hagen brush?
> 
> Nice homemade powersand haha.
> 
> Ryan.



Thanks, Its right in front my work table so i get enough of it every day   
My secret of clean tubing and glassware is very simple, clean it more often    and photograph next day   . It truly hard to find a decent brush to clean them. after couple unsuccsesfull tries i came across Marina spring brush, probably similar to ada which works quite well. It still cant rich the dead end of the inlet though and has to be modified.

The FE run out today    and it was my last one so lights went off and i have to find where to refill FE or pub bottles in east or north london tomorrow. If anyone knows let me know.
My first afterkit lens arrives tomorrow... Yeah... Very excited.


----------



## nayr88

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Even worse haha how do you get any work done B) 

Ill have to see what sizes marina do them in,  my cals are a nano set. I see in NeilW's journal he was using brush he got from the dentist I think its for cleaning braces, they'll get right into the slots of the inlet and the at the bottom.

As for co2 refill, how far east are you? I know 'urban aquatics'  in Rainham do co2 refills for jbl for sure I haven't seen any FE in there waiting to be refilled, but give them a call. 

Ryan


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Thanks for info Ryan. I am looking for a budget refills. Mr Arana knows where to fill 2kg FE for 12 but thats a bit too much. Would like to find something around 8 or cheaper for FE or around 20 for 6kg pub bottle.


----------



## Arana

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Thanks for info Ryan. I am looking for a budget refills. Mr Arana knows where to fill 2kg FE for 12 but thats a bit too much. Would like to find something around 8 or cheaper for FE or around 20 for 6kg pub bottle.



I still haven't had time to go and check out that refill service and funny enough i popped into Urban Aquatics at the weekend to get an old 500g bottle refilled to see me through.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

you can try here http://www.londongases.co.uk/lgbeergas.php

not really that cheap so i never bothered.
you would have to use their cylinders and they want a one off Â£50 deposit on each cylinder.
the price they quoted me was for the 6.35kg 100% co2.



> Dear Neil
> 
> Confirming our telephone conversation our prices are as follows:-
> 
> Cylinder charge    Â£50:00
> Gas                    Â£25:00*
> 
> * If you take more than 2 cylinders at a time I'll reduce the gas price to Â£20:00 per cylinder
> 
> All prices are plus VAT
> 
> If you wish to collect please telephone and arrange beforehand
> 
> Regards
> 
> Bob
> London Beer Gas
> 0208 807 4633



they won't refill FE's or your own cylinders   .


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Thanks Neil, have just actually called them, the gas is 20 plus vat for 6.35.
Delivery is free. Would be quite a good option, just give a call and you have it delivered in couple days. The problem is the height of the cylinder is 84cm.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Yep, no lower bottles from them. They do have 3,15 ones but refills are at the same 20Â£ price.

By the way. Do they have to be kept upright all the time. Would the lean angle of around 45 degrees be possible?


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

mmm,didn't realise they were that tall   .


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (long waited update)*

Some update photos, quick try with 2 studio lights and new lens.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

i love the 2nd pic of the fish.
not sure on the 1st.doesn't look right to me.but i'm crap at taking pics,so ignore me as i know nothing    .


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

Thanks Neil, i am not happy with them as well. First time i tried these strobes...


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

its all practice mate.i'm sure the pro's will help you out   .


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

Another pic...





Will use just the tank lights for photos next time.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

very nice capture! i love these wood pieces. so nice that they are "naked" and not covered with moss. love it!


----------



## Arana

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

Wow looking great mate


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

Thanks Victor and Arana. I am actually planning to remove one piece of wood on the left:





I find it very distracting, these 2 branches make one piece. I might remove, cut and put it back in other way though.
Got 2 6.35 CO2 canisters delivered today from londongases. bloody heavy i must say.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

thats a lot better   .well done mate   .


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> thats a lot better   .well done mate   .


  Cheers...


----------



## mlgt

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

Looking great Ed 

Cant wait for the invite over so can see this in its full glory.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

Thanks Rik. You guys are welcome to come in any time if happen to be around walthamstow  The event as you might already know is scheduled for february. Will see how it goes and decide if its beginning or end of the month. Now that co2 is sorted i am feeling quite confident that the success is just the matter of time. 
Regards...


----------



## flygja

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

That's a nice and lush scape!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

Looking great  You could always cut the bent piece and make it more straight, might look better. Or just remove that one and not the one closer to the glass on the left.

Any thoughts on adding some mosses to wood?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

Thanks Flygja and Paulo.
Cutting is an option. The left piece has to be cut as well as it is too long and just caries your eyes away from the scape.
I quite like the bare look of wood as Victor pointed. Will think about the mosses later. I am lucky i didnt use mosses in the beginning as would have probably lost all when i had problems with the tank.
Regards.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*

An update.










 Some quick pics, wrong time though. Taken after 4 more extra lighting hours so loads of pearling bubbles.
Too much contrast  as well. Working blind at the moment, my home laptop does not show colors at all, no contrast. 
Getting 27inch monitor for an upgrade   in few days.

As you see i have removed some redmoor and now it looks much better. Also planning to remove blyxa from the foreground completely and replace with staurogyne which i have some but would like to get about 15-30 stems more for a quicker fill. If anyone planning to trim in the near future you are more than welcome to contact me .
Some trimming heights must be corrected next time, aromatica is overgrown and does not much other background. Arcuata is barely visible. Righthand side stems struggling. Dont know the reason, its rotala which is planted there. 
Its is close and behind the powerhead. Now lowering the lights back down. It was about 60cm High. Plants responded with redder colors immediately  . Got it down about 15cm in 1 week. Any opinions welcome. I'd like to remind that its the first time i am using halides. Was away for a week last week. No major cataclysms this time. Lifted the lights higher and reduced period for an hour down to 6 hours while away.
Please comment.

P.S. Notice the fifferent hights in hairgrass. Do you think parvula and acicularis could be trimmed to look more or less the same? You could notice Bolbitis leaves emerging on the right side. Only the rhizome survived after initial mistakes.
P.P.S. Empty FE replaced by 6.35 kg bottle from LondonGases 24Â£ Gas and 50Â£ deposit for the bottle. Free delivery when you need it. Comfortable service but bottles are 85cm high and wont fit into standard cabinets.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Black and White)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Notice the fifferent hights in hairgrass. Do you think parvula and acicularis could be trimmed to look more or less the same?



it's shorter at the sides, and longer in the middle, make it the other way around IMO   

looks awesome!!!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Black and White)*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the fifferent hights in hairgrass. Do you think parvula and acicularis could be trimmed to look more or less the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's shorter at the sides, and longer in the middle, make it the other way around IMO
> 
> looks awesome!!!
Click to expand...


Thats the problem Mark. Its mostly acicularis in the middle and parvula on the sides   
It was only acicularis first and then after glosso failed i have received loads of parvula from Jurii. Thats the story. 
How can it be fixed? Replanting the whole thing?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Black and White)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> How can it be fixed? Replanting the whole thing?



i guess, live with it. On no account does it look bad...far from it. It's minor issues mate. A lesson maybe. I learn this way.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Black and White)*

Yep, wisdom comes with time... 

Had a trim yesterday and sent out loads of cuttings to members  . Right side has recovered a bit when i lowered the lights, red plants got redder as well so i am guessing there wasnt too much light.
I have thinned acicularis in the middle, removed all blyxa from the front and now waiting for staurogyne to arrive. Will apload pics when staurogyne will be planted.

I am also switching to midday boorst mode with the lights. Will see if that will give me slower growth and mb less algae (have gsa and gda wich is very annoying). The lights will be as follows:
2h 2x39w T5 6500K for viewing
4h 2x39w plus 2x150w MH 6500K for plants   
3h 2x39w T5 6500K for viewing

Sometimes i find red cherries on the floor  Maybe they jump out when chased by bleeding hearts in the dark when they get of the bottom?


----------



## mlgt

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (some new pics)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Thanks Rik. You guys are welcome to come in any time if happen to be around walthamstow  The event as you might already know is scheduled for february. Will see how it goes and decide if its beginning or end of the month. Now that co2 is sorted i am feeling quite confident that the success is just the matter of time.
> Regards...



I think I will wait or else I spoil the surprise that awaits me.


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Black and White)*

That's your tank? Sodding hell, that's a beaut.  I love it.  You _have_ to enter this into the comps.

Awesome work, cant rate this highly enough 

Sam


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Black and White)*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> That's your tank? Sodding hell, that's a beaut.  I love it.  You _have_ to enter this into the comps.
> 
> Awesome work, cant rate this highly enough
> 
> Sam



Thanks a lot. Hopefully that will be my first iaplc entry   Should get that right side sorted, have plenty of time though and could replant the stems completely. 
Received loads of staurogyne today from Laimyzaz   so will get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## schraptor

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Black and White)*

I really like your tank, 300L is a lot more space for plants and nice layout. I love the wood + plants composition.
Looks pretty healthy to me, one can not tell that you are having some algae issues.
I wonder how the tank would look like with the bright blue background (white one imho beats the black one).
One thing that you might work on (I know I need to) is the quality of the pictures.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Black and White)*

Thanks Schraptor. I do like white more as well. Just decided to keep black for a month or 2 now.
Photography need to improve, i agree.

So, i have added staurogyne but due to high hairgrass you cant really see it. Hope later when it grows it would be visible.
I have added one rock wrapped with Monosoleum tenerrum and one with fissidens fontanus in the middle under the blyxa to add more contrast to the middle.

Could anyone suggest how to trim blyxa correctly?
Quick snap with a dirty glass


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Black and White)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Could anyone suggest how to trim blyxa correctly?


Its more like a stem, I found it was best to uproot it, break it up and replant it, but I only had a 125l tank!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*

Thanks Paulo, i think you are right. Best way to replant... I trimmed it once like a stem    but there were no new shots after 2 weeks.
I'd like to change blyxa for something else in the left corner. Dont know what though.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*

Thats a lovely looking tank - very healthy 

I agree with Paulo, uproot the blyxa, split it all down into new stems and replant it.  Once established it grows like wildfire.

tony


----------



## bazz

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*

very,very nice!!!


----------



## mlgt

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Thanks Paulo, i think you are right. Best way to replant... I trimmed it once like a stem    but there were no new shots after 2 weeks.
> I'd like to change blyxa for something else in the left corner. Dont know what though.



I guess it prob wont work, but I reckon a curtain of vallis nana would look nice. But would ruin the textures created.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*

Thanks Tony and bazz.

No nana in there please Rik    The area i want to fill is between mm and hairgrass, just under the filter tubes so that has to be something midground height.


----------



## JohnC

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Thats a lovely looking tank - very healthy
> 
> I agree with Paulo, uproot the blyxa, split it all down into new stems and replant it.  Once established it grows like wildfire.
> 
> tony



yup, mind has insane growth. once mature and liking the water conditions it can double in size every couple of weeks.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*

is this tank in Walthamstow ?.


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> The area i want to fill is between mm and hairgrass, just under the filter tubes so that has to be something midground height.



I reckon you need something with very fine texture.
Otherwise it will overpower the hairgrass and mm.

Maybe,

potamageton gayi
potamageton octandrus
Pogostemon erectus (not sure of the size of this, the leaf shape looks suitable though).

then again, as the mm has such a small leaf size, maybe the above would still overpower it.  In which case maybe another plant with a small leaf size would work better, in which case:

didiplis diandra
myriophyllum mezianum

both spring to mind.

All the above are stems that could be pruned to the rquired height\shape, so I think would be viable in this setup.

Of the above I think I would go for the myriophyllum.

Hope that helps


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*

You might get away with a bacopa sp. too.
Bacopa Caroliniana has a nice reddish tinge which might work.

That should give you enough to research for a while


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> is this tank in Walthamstow ?.



 Tickets on sale for the February meet, limited availability   

Thanks Matt. I will check them. All names are new to me  

And i think the addition of staurogyne is a mistake. First of all it wont be visible that much behind hairgrass, second leaf structure is too different and creates a conflict. I might keep it for a while though until i manage another setup in the office. Hope you guys will have what too look at when you come. I might try and bring my nano from home just to see how it transports to get an idea before vivarium show.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> You might get away with a bacopa sp. too.
> Bacopa Caroliniana has a nice reddish tinge which might work.
> 
> That should give you enough to research for a while



Oh yes. 4.5 months to go


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*

 

Post back if any of those species jump out in particular and I will see if I can think of any more in that vein.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this tank in Walthamstow ?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets on sale for the February meet, limited availability
Click to expand...


i'll give you 2 pence for a ticket   .

myriophyllum mezianum is very nice.slow-ish grower though,i think.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this tank in Walthamstow ?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets on sale for the February meet, limited availability
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll give you 2 pence for a ticket   .
> 
> myriophyllum mezianum is very nice.slow-ish grower though,i think.
Click to expand...


Ehei here comes the profit, tickets receive demand  :idea: 
  Nothing grows slow under 400w   
I am a bit concerned to use stems in these areas. They grow too fast and would be constantly blocking inlets.
Talking about slow growth. Limnophyla is quite slow comared to micraithemoides. Have to learn how to get the timing right.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*

Neil you work close to here as far as i remember so are welcome to come in anytime 
Pm me if interested.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*

i'm based in E17 but out and about all day   .might have to wait until february   .


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> i'm based in E17 but out and about all day   .might have to wait until february   .


Dont look for exuses haha 
We are open 12-20...


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*

ok,ok   .you have a pm


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Trimmed)*

Hello, about time to make an update.
Lots of different things happened since last update. The tank is coming together nicely. I had some issues first of all with green dust and GDA and secondly with hair algae inside the hairgrass carpet.
Both problems seem have to be solved now.
Green dust and GDA disappeared after i have switched to midday burst method instead of running halides for 6-7 hours.
I now put them on only for 3, 2 hours after the T5s are on. The rest of the time the tank is lit by only 2x39w T5s.
Fish are a lot happier with this as well and tank is much much better to look at. Colours not being washed out by powerful halides.
Hair algae was really bad, i have been pulling a lot every week out of the carpet. 
I has disappeared suddenly after the last weekend.
Now 2 things happened.
1) I have switched the flow pattern. Used to run 2x filters on one side plus 1500lph powerhead. Now run only one filter plus to powerheads 1500 and 3000lph all from one side.
2) Dosing heavily with liquid carbon.

I have dosed in the past as well quite heavily and hair algae still grew well so i tend to believe it was gone more because of the additional flow. Might  be wrong though.
I am now planning to completely replant the background as tank will be run for another 4-5 months to mature.
*Hairgrass is getting quite dense as well. Do you think i should completely trim it to the ground to renew?*
Some changes to the anubias and fern positioning as i now see where they all are going.
I have also added some fissidens and pelia in the middle. Will make the rocks on which they are planted higher for it to be more visible.

So here are some new photos and hopefully a bit later a video of fish being fed.
*Your critique and advise about the carpet and overall composition is very welcome...*


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Wow!   This is really very nice, Edward. 

The composition is excellent.  

Before you re-plant the background - if you trimmed a more concave (U) shape into the stems, that would instantly provide more interest and depth.

I'd like to see the ferns mature some more too.  Perhaps some Fissendens on the wood as well?

The hairgrass looks amazing.  One of the best carpets I've seen.  Is there any sign of it suffering?  If not, then just keep trimming it.  Tobi's Spezial-N ferts works wonders for it too...

Thanks for sharing.  One of the nicest 'scapes on UKAPS right now.  Congratulations!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Thanks a lot George. Takes a lot of attention from work this one now   
I will definitely make it u-shape. It just when i trimmed it last time i had to let it go all the way up and after that somewhy didnt trim into a good shape properly.
I would like to add some moss on wood instead of fisidens. Maybe weeping one?
Regarding hairgrass perhaps you are right, maybe just thinning it will do. It no longer looks awkward as parvula and acicularis have mixed. I would definitely trim it to the ground because of hair algae but now as it has cleared probably will leave it. 
Probably trimming it alltogether with the background would upset the balance a lot.
Heard good things about Tobis ferts as well but cant afford it for such a big tank   Dosing EI
I will get it and test on other tanks and maybe during last month before IAPLC switch to them if they improve colours greatly. 

Video should get here tomorrow as just made an account on vimeo and uploaded my first vid.
Shame 500d has only auto control on video 
Saving for 7d now.

Also got manfrotto tripod yesterday and fell in love with it straight away. What a difference after cheap hama 
Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

just keeps getting better   .
really looking forward to seeing this now.i'll bring my scissors for some cuttings   .


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Thanks Neil. Getting ready for the meet as you see   
You can have as much micraithemoides as you can carry


----------



## B7fec

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Edward this is absolutely stunning, what a brilliant scape! You should be well proud of yourself mate!

Ben


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Thanks a lot Ben. 
Now how do i put a video from vimeo here? Or is youtube a better option?

Watch both videos further down the posts


----------



## B7fec

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

I'd say You tube.......Nice video too!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

I think somehow the embed option should show it here. Am i right?

Or is it the thing to just put on your website into the html code?

I promise to get into editing once i get 7d and manual control over exposure and you wount hear my horrible comments anymore but a nice music instead 

Sorted both, was easier than i thought, apparently you just have to post the link 
Enjoy:



Ok there is another one on youtube:



Probably youtube is slightly better as gives you more option on what res to look.
Shame i cant watch my own HD video in best quality


----------



## andyh

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Awesome videos, the tank looks stunning! 
The plant growth looks really healthy  

Couple of questions if i may:

1. Are you using any extra lighting for the videos apart from the tank lighting?
2. Whats your secret to healthy hair grass?
3. What ferts are you dosing?  

Keep up the good work  

Cheers

Andyh


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Thanks Andy

1) No, that was filmed just with 2x39T5 lights. It is how 500d wants to show it to you on auto video. You cannot adjust anything in video mode on that camera unfortunately.
2) Dont know the secret. First time i am growing it acutally. 
3)Dosing EI and do not worry too much. Mixing 2l bottle for 2 month using NutriCalc calculator and adding about 50ml of all in one solution daily. Do not mesure it precisely as well. Just aproximately.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Your tank is looking beautiful    Nice to see a video of it too - I've got to get on with shooting a video or two   

That hairgrass carpet is one of the best I've seen.  What is you water supply like ?  Are you using RO ?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I would like to add some moss on wood instead of fisidens. Maybe weeping one?


Oh, yes.  Weeping moss is beautiful.  Quite slow though.  Java or Xmas moss are also very nice, and attached themselves easier.



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Heard good things about Tobis ferts as well but cant afford it for such a big tank   Dosing EI


You can mix your own Spezial-N.  I don't know why but this stuff is working wonders in my tank.  The hairgrass in particular has a new lease of life - much greener and generally more healthy-looking.  

Here's the recipe, courtesy of Tobi -

for one liter water add :

25,9 g potassiumnitrate
29,5 g calciumnitrate
17,6 g magnesiumnitrate
5 g urea

That will add 1 ppm NO3, 0,2 ppm K, 0,1 ppm Ca and 0,033 ppm Mg using 1 ml per 50 l tankwater.



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Also got manfrotto tripod yesterday and fell in love with it straight away. What a difference after cheap hama
> Thanks again for your kind words.


Congrats!  An often overlooked piece of kit that makes life so much easier!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Ed! where's the algae....  

well mate, this looks incredible! It appears there's not too much wrong with London water.

remember what we were talking about...London-Midlands? looks like London wins    



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The hairgrass in particular has a new lease of life - much greener and generally more healthy-looking.



Same observation from me also. It's a different plant with these ferts.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*



			
				Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Your tank is looking beautiful    Nice to see a video of it too - I've got to get on with shooting a video or two
> 
> That hairgrass carpet is one of the best I've seen.  What is you water supply like ?  Are you using RO ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tony



Thanks Tony. No RO, just hard tap London water. I will give your MA tank a visit when it grows in a bit more definitely. Fan of your hardscapes  Mb we can meet there when you will do maintenance one day.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Oh, yes. Weeping moss is beautiful. Quite slow though. Java or Xmas moss are also very nice, and attached themselves easier.



If java and xmas attaches better will use one of them then.
Thanks a lot for the recipe. Will definitely try it.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Ed! where's the algae....


Hehe. I think it felt your aura Mark. Was looking for a while into the tank when we got back. Could not understand what has changed? I suddenly understood there was no hair algae anymore   

Maybe my miracle crazy mans mix under the akadama is doing something? 
Used a combination of JBL ferropol, worm castings, moss peat, some osmocote and some bone meal all mixed with lava gravel. So called DIY powersand.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Looks awesome Ed, looking forward to seeing this on Sunday


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looks awesome Ed, looking forward to seeing this on Sunday



Thanks Paulo...
So you are coming, not working?


----------



## mjbarnard

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Looks fantastic. Would love to see it in real life!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*



			
				mjbarnard said:
			
		

> Looks fantastic. Would love to see it in real life!



Thanks, you are always welcome


----------



## mjbarnard

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Thanks, how does that work then?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Well you can always visit my office where the tank is. That would be east London. And we are actually having a meet this weekend on Sunday


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Blimey Ed,don't know how I have missed this,What a stunning setup,one thing I do agree with before you replant at the back is trim how George suggested,this may give you the look you want,have you got your 7d yet,I love mine it's a great camera,if you want any help with settings just pm me ,

John


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Thanks a lot John...
Have not got it yet, some savings have to be done 
Hopefully before we go to vivarium i will have it...


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Thanks Paulo...
> So you are coming, not working?


No word of the engineer coming onsite till today so will be to late to get the changes approved for this weekend, so I will be there


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Piece-of-fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Paulo...
> So you are coming, not working?
> 
> 
> 
> No word of the engineer coming onsite till today so will be to late to get the changes approved for this weekend, so I will be there
Click to expand...


Good news indeed.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

finally got to see this today...................................  .


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> finally got to see this today...................................  .


Ditto, what an amazing tank, Edward has done an excellent job with this, those stems are to die for and great carpet.        photos and videos don't do it justice.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Thanks for your kind words and coming to the meet...
Enjoyed that one as always.
Journal to follow.


----------



## B7fec

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

Hi Edward,

Whats the stem plant list in this scape? Those stems are great looking! 

Also just to let you know my shrimp have settled in well!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Hi Edward,
> 
> Whats the stem plant list in this scape? Those stems are great looking!
> 
> Also just to let you know my shrimp have settled in well!



Hi, glad for the shrimp. The stems are micranthenum micratihemoides, rotala ratundifolia, rotala ratundifolia green, limnophyla aromatica, ludwigia arcuata.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (19/02 pics and video)*

So the background has been replanted and i am thinking to cut hairgrass to the ground as i am suffering from hairalgae.
Just need to catch as much of baby cherries as i can.

Here is a video of a cherry shot with 7D and 100mm macro lens.
Now you can see that hairgrass is far from perfect   
Watch in HD if you can   
Enjoy...



Will add another one of full tank soon


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry)*

And another one...
A bit too dark but that was first try with 7D.
Have to wait now another few months till stems get back to shape again.


----------



## russchilds

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

Amazing videos - tank looks brilliant!  I'm looking for a new camera which one do you use?


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

Excellent stuff and very good editing


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

Thanks...
Shot by Canon 7d but if you want cheaper option 550d will give you same capabilities and quality for half that price according to reviews.


----------



## Tom

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

Awesome tank and video


----------



## Drouthie

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

So beautiful! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

looks even better in the "flesh"   .

great vids Edward   .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

Quality Ed. 

I'm not sure if your angling the lens slightly? there seems to be a slight 'distortion' on some shots. 

It's the glass-lens-light phenomenon. try to be as straight as possible with longer lenses


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

Looks amazing mate. Just a bit of a brightness on the vids and will be cool.


----------



## Ian Holdich

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

stunning vids mate!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

Thanks guys...   


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Quality Ed.
> 
> I'm not sure if your angling the lens slightly? there seems to be a slight 'distortion' on some shots.
> 
> It's the glass-lens-light phenomenon. try to be as straight as possible with longer lenses



Thanks for the tip Mark   I will see you soon and mb you could give me more guidance   
Btw downloaded that codachrome 25 but whether it was the wrong one or i dont get it.
Need to practise more for sure anyway.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip Mark  I will see you soon and mb you could give me more guidance
> Btw downloaded that codachrome 25 but whether it was the wrong one or i dont get it.



no worries mate. I'll help you out. We can chat next week.


----------



## Zerocon

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

Man, this is so beautiful!
I read pretty much the whole thing, if only I had the money  !


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

Thanks Zerocon, since last update lots has change. I had some issues with co2 twice which almost killed all stems at the back and caused BBA farm. Tanks is getting back now.
Had just trimmed stems and will update when they recover.
I have switched from halides to T5s also, just got tired of so much lighting.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Cherry and Full Video 18.03*

Long time no see. Lazy update this one.
Since replanting the stems at the back i have struggled to grow them well.
Islands look great and mature now. Trying some different stems and some other plants in front as well.
Hairgrass/riccia carptet needs to be trimmed down completele once in about 4-5 weeks.
Changed the lights to T5 as well.
Hehe, its almost 1 year as the scape is live and 1,5 from planning stage  8)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Lazy update 10.08.11)*

This looks even worse! rip it down and start again!   

You rock man!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Lazy update 10.08.11)*

Have to admit i am thinking about ripping it down more and more  
But there is still few things to try before that. It gave me a huge amount of knowledge, needless to say it is running almost half of my short aquascapers life   
If I were to start this now, would do few things differently. I am thinking about rescaping but will probably use most of these ferns, bigger wood and mb sandy foreground with no stems and balansae at the back.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Untitled Yet 300L optiwhite (Lazy update 10.08.11)*

I am a lucky man today. Bought a lens which I wanted long time ago, canon UWA 10-22mm. 
Thanks to some unexpected Chistmas income 
Santa started early this year.
Someone pmd me regarding this tank after seeing it in the office so just bumping for now. There are a lot of changes from last update which I will post shortly.
I have come up with a title finally, took me only 14 months  . The tanks is that old and is running for longer than half of my aquascaping experience.
I have decided to keep it longer after some thoughts to rescape. At least till end of May probably.
It is officially named 'Four Seasons' for running so long and having different stages with completely different look.
Watch this space for an update and another vid soon.
And as Mark said in his journal, huge thanks to my 70 youtube subscribers   
It is ultra low maintenance now, running just with 108w for 6 hours. 216w for 2 hours in the midday.


----------



## schraptor

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (even more lazy bumping)*

Very nice tank I must admit. 
What are your feelings regarding the size of the tank? Would you change anything in the specification? I'm thinking about similar size and I'm wondering if extra 5 cm here and there (height, depth) would be beneficial.
Also would you mind sharing the exact proportions of ferts mix you are using for this setup with EI method?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (even more lazy bumping)*



			
				schraptor said:
			
		

> Very nice tank I must admit.
> What are your feelings regarding the size of the tank? Would you change anything in the specification? I'm thinking about similar size and I'm wondering if extra 5 cm here and there (height, depth) would be beneficial.
> Also would you mind sharing the exact proportions of ferts mix you are using for this setup with EI method?



I would go 10cm higher if i could, ordered max height for the thickness of the glass, higher and it would cost twice more expensive 
I dont know how much I am dosing to be honest at the moment. Different every day


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (even more lazy bumping)*





Here how Tank is looking now.
New plants: more pelia, weeping moss, cyperus helferi and juncus repens. Cyperus and Juncus are not visible yet.
Very low maintenance. Bleeding hearts out, 10 more cardinals in.
First shots with UWA canon 10-22. Amazing lens. 60x30 home tank at home looks like 60 cube with it


----------



## nayr88

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (09/12 update UWA shot)*

It's ok... I suppose 





Haha  it's top notch that mate  looks awesome.


----------



## Arana

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (09/12 update UWA shot)*

It is awesome and looks even better in the flesh


----------



## mlgt

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (09/12 update UWA shot)*

Looking good Edis.

Might pop round during xmas break to check this out


----------



## toadass

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (09/12 update UWA shot)*

How's the tank coming along now? is this still going? The last pic looks a great scape, be nice to see a pic with the foreground grown in.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (09/12 update UWA shot)*

i love it when 'older' journals pop up, as i hadnt seen this one at all.  Just read it all and its been very interesting.
Its nice to see a top notch scape that has had its share of conplications and to have overcome them when others may have given up, it has been a great tank through all its transitions.
Thanks a lot Edward. 

And ill second toad for an up to date pic if its still running.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (09/12 update UWA shot)*

Hi guys, thanks for your kind comments. Yes it is still running and i am bored of it to death. It has some changes. Some Cryptocoryne balansae at the back. Weeping moss and round pelia carpet all around.
I am tempted to rescape with better depth and other moss. Dont really like weeping for the reason it does not attach. It does look very beautiful though.
The tank is constantly getting neglected thus getting some algae. Will try and update in couple weeks when moss looks a bit better.
I could also put all these plants on hold into shrimp tanks and do a quick riccia/grass scape to have something different for a while in the office.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (09/12 update UWA shot)*

Sooooooooo...
Lazyness had hit me again. God knows how long  the tank has been running without co2 due to me taking out drop checker few months ago and not putting it back in 
I can now officially confirm that UP atomizers get clogged completely without being cleaned for 2 years     
So I would recommend cleaning it once in a while....   
So much of an update.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (09/12 update UWA shot)*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Sooooooooo...
> Lazyness had hit me again. God knows how long  the tank has been running without co2 due to me taking out drop checker few months ago and not putting it back in
> I can now officially confirm that UP atomizers get clogged completely without being cleaned for 2 years
> So I would recommend cleaning it once in a while....
> So much of an update.



Is there a particular way to clean them ?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (02/03 Up Atomizer  )*

Bleach I guess. That's what I will try.


----------



## foxfish

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (02/03 Up Atomizer  )*

Yes, you soak them in bleach... however I dont find they work very well after about six months regardless of being cleaned.
I assume they clog up at different rates due to water harness?
To be honest I Just buy a new one every six months  :?


----------



## Radik

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (02/03 Up Atomizer  )*

 riccia in big tank... when you going to trim it in big tank...   Once you plant it in to big tank you will never get rid of it .. you should forget it  Plant it with fissidens instead which will leave you for few months without work.. that one should also attach easy


----------



## Radik

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (02/03 Up Atomizer  )*

Oh and creeping moss will attach as well and it looks similar to weeping.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (02/03 Up Atomizer  )*



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> riccia in big tank... when you going to trim it in big tank...   Once you plant it in to big tank you will never get rid of it .. you should forget it  Plant it with fissidens instead which will leave you for few months without work.. that one should also attach easy


What is this all about?


----------



## sr20det

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (02/03 Up Atomizer  )*

Amazing read, amazing tank, so all gone then?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Four Seasons 300L  (02/03 Up Atomizer  )*

Thanks, yes it down now. My last private journal as well. Will post picture after IAPLC results are out.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Just for the record...


----------



## George Farmer

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Ady34

George Farmer said:


> Absolutely stunning.


+1


----------



## Steve Smith

Stunning Ed!  Love it!


----------



## Piece-of-fish

+1 

Just a note. Features scapes subforum is somehow not visible at all. Took me a month to figure out where Georges journal had dissapeared, only found it using search. Maybe it would be possible that more threads are displayed to catch the eye. Let say 3 topics with 3 most recent posts. Hope I did express it understandable


----------



## xtevo

That depth is awesome, and the scape also!


----------



## Martin in Holland

hi...I see that your lights are hanging high above your tank (at least on the pictures)...is this done for a reason?...and would you recommend this to others? I know it's a bit late to react on this topic but I'm new here and just saw this topic also I am planning to build a tank with about the same sizes (120x45x45 maybe 50) and also want to use T5 lights (3 or 4 54W T5HO).... any advice is most welcome


----------



## BigTom

Piece-of-fish said:


> +1
> 
> Just a note. Features scapes subforum is somehow not visible at all. Took me a month to figure out where Georges journal had dissapeared, only found it using search. Maybe it would be possible that more threads are displayed to catch the eye. Let say 3 topics with 3 most recent posts. Hope I did express it understandable


 
I can see featured journals fine. It's a sub forum listed at the top of the journals page. Although perhaps a link nested below the main journals link on the main page would be good.

Edit - just realised this was 3 months ago, ignore me!


----------

